# 2005 Outback 23 Rs Southeast Michigan,



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Very nice trailer available, family grown, were moving on.

Sleeps 8
Queen size bed slide
Full & twin bunk up front

Nonsmokers and no pets

Center living room & kitchen
6 cu ft, 2-way fridge
Microwave
3-burner range

Exterior sink and cooktop
Ducted A/C & furnace
Rear bumper mounted spare tire
Fiberglass exterior

24'11" ft exterior length (bed in)
Dry Weight 4360 lb
Carrying Capacity 1640 lb
Hitch 340 lb

Call (734) 459-4424.
Email [email protected]


----------

